# setting up wireles [SOLVED]

## while true

Ola,

I am new to gentoo, and I managed to make it working, with xfce desktop.

I manually configured kernel  :Smile: 

I looked at this site:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

but I do not know with which one shoul I start...wireless-tools or wpa_supplicant...

I do have WPA/WPA2 security, so my guess is to go with wpa_supplicant, but i don't know how to check out if my driver is supported.

but I have hard time setting up wireless, here is my ifconfif -a and lspci:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0d:56:de:05:f6  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20d:56ff:fede:5f6/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:38896 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:26736 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:23074297 (22.0 MiB)  TX bytes:3138503 (2.9 MiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1058 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1058 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:32119 (31.3 KiB)  TX bytes:32119 (31.3 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:01.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ601/6912/711E0 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller

01:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)
```

Thank you

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge wpa_supplicant wireless-tools
```

 You will select wpa_supplicant in /etc/conf.d/net, but wireless tools are handy to have for setup and troubleshooting.

You need the ipw2100 driver in your kernel, preferably as a module.

If you think you configured it:

```
modprobe ipw2100 
```

If modprobe appears to run, rerun

```
 ifconfig -a
```

 and see if a wireless NIC appears. 

On the other hand, if modprobe gets a "not found" you will need to reconfigure, recompile, and recopy the kernel. Ensure /boot is mounted before copying the kernel to /boot. 

The menuconfig should include: *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> [*] Network device support  --->
> 
> Wireless LAN  ---> 
> ...

 after kernel repair and reboot, run:

```
ifconfig -a

iwconfig

iwlist scan
```

for verification and information.

----------

## while true

ola,

I had <*> Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

(modprobe ipw2100 gave error)

so I changed it to <M> Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

recompiled, mounted boot and copied new kernel. Reboot.

my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
```

I do not have /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file, 

do I need to create it?

from there:

```

latitude-d500 ~ # modprobe ipw2100

latitude-d500 ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0d:56:de:05:f6  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20d:56ff:fede:5f6/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:67 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:8666 (8.4 KiB)  TX bytes:11530 (11.2 KiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

latitude-d500 ~ # iwconfig   

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

latitude-d500 ~ # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

latitude-d500 ~ # 
```

----------

## DONAHUE

you still do not show a driver for the NIC:

Check for the firmware:

```
ls /lib/firmware
```

expected to have a name like ipw2100-fw-1.3 . If none, run: 

```
emerge -a ipw2100-firmware

modprobe ipw2100

ifconfig -a

```

If a new wireless interface still does not appear in the ifconfig -a output:

```
 

lspci -k

lsmod | grep -i ipw

dmesg | grep -i ipw

zgrep -i ipw /proc/config.gz

```

see if it will show up someplace.

An archived howto

 *Quote:*   

> I do not have /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file, 
> 
> do I need to create it? 

 Yes you will. But first we need a driver.

BTW: The help for ipw2100 in menuconfig reads as follows (it does not know about the gentoo firmware ebuild)

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IPW2100:
> 
> A driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network
> 
> Connection 802.11b wireless network adapter. 
> ...

 Last edited by DONAHUE on Sun May 02, 2010 2:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## while true

I did not have firmware folder so I emerged ipw2100-firmware

from there:

```

latitude-d500 ~ # ls /lib/firmware 

ipw2100-1.3-LICENSE  ipw2100-1.3-i.fw  ipw2100-1.3-p.fw  ipw2100-1.3.fw

latitude-d500 ~ # lspci -k

...

...

...

01:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dell Latitude D800

   Kernel modules: ipw2100

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 2002

   Kernel driver in use: e100

latitude-d500 ~ # lsmod | grep -i ipw

ipw2100                54638  0 

latitude-d500 ~ # dmesg | grep -i ipw

[    2.205634] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

[    2.208295] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    7.573158] ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

[    7.573163] ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    7.573337] ipw2100 0000:01:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    7.573962] ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

[    7.573992] ipw2100 0000:01:03.0: firmware: requesting ipw2100-1.3.fw

[    7.686153] ipw2100: eth1: Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or load failed.

[    7.686159] ipw2100: eth1: ipw2100_get_firmware failed: -2

[    7.686163] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to power on the adapter.

[    7.686166] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the firmware.

[    7.686171] ipw2100Error calling register_netdev.

[    7.686766] ipw2100 0000:01:03.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    7.686776] ipw2100: probe of 0000:01:03.0 failed with error -5

latitude-d500 ~ # zgrep -i ipw /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

# CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=y

# CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_LIBIPW=y

# CONFIG_LIBIPW_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

latitude-d500 ~ #  

```

So, if I understand correctly I need firmware image?

afret I download it I should put it in /lib/firmware?

Is this what I just did under your instructions?

file:Documentation/networking/README.ipw2100 is 404

also http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Ipw210 and 

I don't quite understand the Wireless Tools at:

http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

but I will read more tommorow, since it is 04:00 am over here, and coffie just does not do the trick any more...

Under:

> Device Drivers

-> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

-> Wireless LAN

-> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])

I don't have options for:

Selects: WIRELESS_EXT && FW_LOADER && LIB80211 && LIBIPW

Thanks man for now, but I have to go to sleep, kheh

----------

## DONAHUE

So, if I understand correctly I need firmware image? no you have it

afret I download it I should put it in /lib/firmware? no you have it

Is this what I just did under your instructions? yes you did, BRAVO

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Ipw210 was a copy and paste error that ran wild and a failure to read what I wrote.

run

```
ifconfig -a
```

You should have a new interface show up, probably named eth1??

Assuming eth1 is correct (replace eth1 with your value if different):

To /etc/conf.d/net add:

 *Quote:*   

> modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
> 
> wpa_timeout_eth1=15
> ...

 make the symlink

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

add to default run level (although this seems redundant if dbus and hal have been emerged and dbus and hald are in the default runlevel):

```
rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

Put *Quote:*   

>  ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> update_config=1

 in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
reboot
```

When rebooted:

```
wpa_gui
```

 this should produce a dialog box that will scan for and allow you to connect to wireless access points.

----------

## while true

ola DONAHUE,

Kheh, now we are getting somewhere, thank you!

I followed your instructions and on reboot it detects eth1, but brings it back to background, 

or something like that, I could not read all because I have auto gui start for login.

Anyway, I came to a stop here:

wpa_gui

-su: wpa_gui: command not found

I looked in portage:

http://gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=wpa_gui

and there is no search result.

I found than this:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless_Networking#WPA_GUI

and it requires qt3 and qt4, which I have minused in my USE, since I use xfce desktop and gnome apps.

I want to put in /etc/portage/package.use for wpa_gui, but I do not know the full name for it (before /wpq_gui qt3 qt4)

and I could not find it in portage "emerge -pv wpa_gui" since it gives no result.

I installed wifi-radar, which only works via shell (clicking it from menu does nothing, also not seen in xfce4 taskmanager)

This does give me gui, but now I have to configure selected connection (which uses wpa & wpa2 security)... and I do not know how.

I also emerged Wicd, but that gave me some error, so I unmerged it.

----------

## Spidey

There is not a wpa_gui package in portage, you just add the USE flags (qt4 I guess) to the wpa_supplicant package. Just run "emerge u wpa_supplicant" and you'll find the relevant info.

----------

## DONAHUE

Sorry, did not think about qt4, good catch while and spidey 

```
echo "net-wireless/wpa_supplicant qt4 readline ssl wps" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -avN wpa_supplicant
```

if the package list is excessive you can edit wpa_supplicant manually, let me know.

----------

## while true

http://www.shrani.si/f/1q/P6/SrCwHTY/error.png

I got gui now thanks!

But I got error:

DNS can't resolve example.com

I have ours wireles (that room mate has, and it needs password)

and I have unsecure, from the school acros the street.

in both cases is the same.

My internet provider is t-2.net, so I guess this is DSN I am supposed to input somewhere, but I could not find where...

----------

## DONAHUE

Ordinarily I would expect the router to act as dns server when dhcp is used.

if /etc/conf.d/net has a dns_domain_lo="  entry, delete it. It causes an overwrite of /etc/resolv.conf. Following should give you control of dns servers used.

What is in /etc/resolv.conf now?

add to /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> dhcp_eth1="nodns"
> 
> dhcp_eth0="nodns"
> 
> dns_servers_eth1="4.2.2.6"
> ...

 

Run 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

and now what is in /etc/resolv.conf?

ping -c 2 -I eth1 www.google.com

ping -c 2 -I eth0 www.google.com

either or both work?

4.2.2.6 is a public dns server, if you know your isp dns server to be x.x.x.x you will get faster service with  *Quote:*   

> dns_servers_eth1="x.x.x.x 4.2.2.6"

  the public server gives backup in this case.

BTW: add to the top portion of /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf ap_scan=1 as in  *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> update_config=1
> ...

 

then wifi radar will scan. picture of wifi radar config is here

Another BTW: *Quote:*   

> You have reached this web page by typing "example.com", "example.net", or "example.org" into your web browser.
> 
> These domain names are reserved for use in documentation and are not available for registration. See RFC 2606, Section 3.

 Why dillo wanted to discuss example.com is a mystery unless that is its standard dns failure message.

----------

## while true

Hello guys,

I am sorry, but this week has been filled with obligations, and I just could not make it sooner...

First, when I said example.com, I had no idea that this is also valid web page, kheh, I said 'example.com' just to make an example, not actual site...

Anyway, today, as I tried to pick up from where I left... wireless is workink...!!!! YEAHAHAHAHA!!!

I did boot my notebook without wired cable connected, went root, wpa_gui, and I choose our password protected wireledd, as well as unprotected wireless, and it works in lynx, dillo and FF.

Than I exit wpa_gui and root, and it is still working. great!!

But I do have follow up question;

If I plug in the wired cable, wired internet is not detected, I turn off all wireless connections, and connect via cable, but there is no Internet connnection. There is still wireless, which works. If I reboot with cable in, it is ok, but this is , let us say, not an option. 

As i am able to manipulate wireless via wpa_gui, I would like to manipulate wired network as I turn off wireless.

I think I complicated here, so in short, why does NOT wired network came through if I turn off wireless networks?

It does after reboot (with cable pluged in):

If I reboot with wired cable plugged in, internet works, but as I plug it OFF, and start wpa_gui, I can see wireless networks, but I can not establish connection, here comes in previous problem:

dillo says: ERROR: Dns can't resolve forums.gentoo.org

FF: Server not found (check spelling, computer network, firewall, proxy)...Try Again

lynx: Unable to locate remote host lynx.org. Alert: Unable to connect to remote host. lynx: Can't access startfile http://lynx.org/

As I see, it depends if I reboot with wired cable plugged in or not plugged in.

With plugged in: wired works, but not wireless

With plugged out: wired does not work, but wireless works just fine.

So I have working both, but not at the same 'session', reboot is required and wired cable should bi plugged in, or out, depending on if I wish to work over wireless or wired connection.

Can I do something about it?

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

as an alternate to reboot:

wired to wireless:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

resolv.conf??

----------

## while true

Oi D.

all right, this works perfect!

The only thing is, that I have to unplug the wired connection (unplug the cable) to use wireless.

This is something that I can live with.

Thanks for all help!!!

It is time to put this one to SOLVED.

my resolv.conf looks like this:

```

strela@latitude-d500 ~ $ cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

search t-2.net

nameserver 84.255.210.79

nameserver 84.255.209.79

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

strela@latitude-d500 ~ $ 
```

----------

